# Masonic Metal...?



## Illuminatio (Oct 16, 2014)

So as I was listening to Spotify this afternoon and browsing through the Related Artists section of whatever I was listening to at the time, and came across this...






... recognize anything? Me too.  The artist is a band called Elitist and the album is from 2012 called Reshape Reason.

Obviously, I was immediately intrigued and had to listen. (I'll preface anyone right away who goes to check this out that my general preference is towards heavier music, metal, hardcore, screaming, etc. So be forewarned, this is fairly standard heavy and screaming. You likely won't be able to understand many lyrics if you're not used to this type of thing anyway.)

At any rate, check out the track list as well (each should go to their respective lyrics on another site if you click the track name):
1. Unto The Sun
2. Square And Compass
3. Time Stands Still
4. Reshape Reason
5. Equinox
6. Life Lost
7. Transmutation
8. Sacred Geometry
9. Lucid Dream
10. Trace The Sky

To be honest, they're kind of ambiguous as is a lot of the lyrics in this genre, but I could see where they were going with several things throughout them.

Now when I read the tracks, I had to go digging for more info on these guys and there wasn't a lot. However I did come across an interview with the bass player where he was asked about the artwork and message and so on. He said that both of his grandpa's were Freemasons and that he was always inspired by that sort of thing. He said the lyrics and themes were things they put together from "folklore" about Freemasonry etc and the overall message was to encourage people to dig deeper and not take things at face value (paraphrasing). If you're bored enough, the interview is here: http://www.rockedition.com/interviews/artist-interviews/interview-with-mike-danese-of-elitist/ and I can save you a little bit of time and tell you they start talking about it all around the 8-minute mark.

So, my takeaways were these: 1.) it's actually a really good album as far as the music goes (for my taste), 2.) I was fairly surprised at how blatant the artwork and some of the song names were since I've never really come across a band in the metal world do that, and 3.) after hearing the interview I don't really believe these guys are on a Masonic Metal mission to bring in more petitions from across the metal world or anything; he didn't even mention whether he himself was a Mason or not. I think they thought the imagery and content might stir things up and get some people talking about them and digging into them further...which hey, it worked!

Anyway, just thought I'd share and give you all some light reading for your Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Roy_ (Oct 17, 2014)

I listen to a lot of music of which the musicians like esoteric/occult imaginary (from the so-called "industrial scene"). Of course I cannot come up with a Masonic twitch on top off my head, but maybe this one. Trying to fresh up my memory using Google I did run into this Scottisch metal band.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2014)

Although I am 58 years old I still like the hard rock that I listened to from the 70s on. Will check them out.


----------

